# Ebay and Cabe "Pet Peeves"



## bobcycles (Oct 30, 2016)

arrrrrrright .....these two things really bug me lately.

The Cabe----------'For Sale' posts.  People who for some Unknown? reason
delete the price paid for an item once sold.  Why?  Why would you do that?
I can't think of one good explanation?


Ebay---------and also the Cabe sometimes....  You sell an item, and 
instantly you are hounded for a TRACKING number. Like the next day or some
poop.  Or really? or even bugged for this at ANY point unless a reasonable amount of transit time has passed.
FOR THE RECORD!  I have never hassled anyone for a 'tracking number' unless
the item was MIA for a long long time.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2016)

ebay pet peeve.....when buyers email me shortly after they won "sorry man my kid hit the buy button" on one occasion the kid even paid for the item....I think you need like a password for that one..... don't people give their kids limits anymore? errr or give themselves limits to buying crap they don't want.....waste of time


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 31, 2016)

I think the CABE police is going to move this whole dang post into the break room where they say it will belongs


----------



## StoneWoods (Oct 31, 2016)

Craigslist: bike is gone. Next day buyer texts you and says "WHERE IS THE LIGHT!?!?" Although clearly stated in the add that "the light will be removed" Buyer didn't say anything when he bought it, but he saved the add pics and continued to hound me that he was scammed. That kids is why you meet at a public place. It was an old department store road bike with an aftermarket generator headlight.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 31, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> arrrrrrright .....these two things really bug me lately.
> 
> The Cabe----------'For Sale' posts.  People who for some Unknown? reason
> delete the price paid for an item once sold.  Why?  Why would you do that?
> ...



I have removed the price from ads after the item sells and put "sold"  I suppose you could argue its a archive for finding value of similar parts later on, but how do you know what it actually sold for?  After a offer, a few PM's, who knows what happened to it, its gone!  

Luckily after at least 50 transactions from here and rat rod, I have nothing bad to say about any transaction I have had!   I did back out of one deal, my own stupidity is too blame and even that was handled very well by the would be seller...I guess I am the worse one to deal with I know of?! 

Peaves:   People with dog avatars, I CAN NOT STAND THEM!!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Ebay- girl seats turned and photograph at confusing angles to hide the fact that they are girl seats.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Ebay- girl seats turned and photograph at confusing angles to hide the fact that they are girl seats.




That and photos of bikes that are upside down.


----------



## XBPete (Oct 31, 2016)

Ebay - Be high bidder on an auction, over reserve and ready to close only to have the seller close the auction, cancel my bid and then see the bike or part I wanted and would have gotten posted here on the CABE


----------



## kunzog (Oct 31, 2016)

The title of the post names the bike for sale and when you click on it is a girls bike!


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2016)

I love reading the old negative feedback on some sellers on the bay. Nothing really bugs me about it.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Ebay - Be high bidder on an auction, over reserve and ready to close only to have the seller close the auction, cancel my bid and then see the bike I wanted and would have gotten posted here on the CABE




That blows.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 31, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Ebay - Be high bidder on an auction, over reserve and ready to close only to have the seller close the auction, cancel my bid and then see the bike I wanted and would have gotten posted here on the CABE



and then you see the reason for cancelling the auction is "Item no longer for sale!)


----------



## kunzog (Oct 31, 2016)

You list an item here and a buyer requests more information, more pictures, then after multiple email exchanges you never hear from him again.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 31, 2016)

What I can't stand is the drive by photo. As if the item wasn't theirs. IF it is your bike or car get close to it when you take a photo. I guarantee it won't bite you  JKT is notorious for this  Just kidding or am I?

Exhibit A:


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't forget vanishing buyers.... "I'll take it!". But then they never pay.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 31, 2016)

[QUOTE="bobcycles, post: 641745, member: 273"
Ebay---------and also the Cabe sometimes....  You sell an item, and 
instantly you are hounded for a TRACKING number. Like the next day or some
poop.  *Or really? or even bugged for this at ANY point unless a reasonable amount of transit time has passed*.
FOR THE RECORD!  I have never hassled anyone for a 'tracking number' unless
the item was MIA for a long long time.
[/QUOTE]

I ask for a tracking # on smaller items for one reason. Most of the time they are USPS delivered. I have a neighborhood box that in the last 1 1/2yrs has been robbed consistently and have lost a lot of items. Post office won't do anything. It's an epidemic in my town. I have a PO Box now for my mail but FedEx or UPS will not deliver to it. Until I get a tracking #, I have no idea how someone is shipping an item. My 2 cents.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2016)

tracking numbers are good for that very reason. Mail theft is an epidemic and if you have a tracking number you know when the item is out for delivery. You can watch for it or make arrangements for a neighbor or friend to. It's not a dig at the seller, just a way to know when to expect delivery.  P.S (Bob! when am I gonna get that seat I bought from you last nite on ebay???)  LOL!


----------



## spoker (Oct 31, 2016)

i always send a tracking number,its curtious to the buyer,price should dissapear hen an item is sold its no ones bussiness what i paid for it


----------



## kunzog (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys that turn their bike's handlebars upside and call it a "Board Tracker".


----------



## rocketman (Oct 31, 2016)

I believe in tracking as a seller and buyer. I love the Cabe classified and Ebay where most my selling takes place. Been with them since 99. Its not the these sites that suck its the turnip heads that post on them!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 31, 2016)

kunzog said:


> Guys that turn their bike's handlebars upside and call it a "Board Tracker".




I absolutely agree with Cabe member kunzog.  I'm often looking at Iver Johnson racers that might be for sale on-line and it seems like every Iver that has a set of racing bars attached to it is advertised as a "Road Racer", "Board Track Racer" etc.  Some of the bikes advertised on-line as we speak as "racers" are simply not and never were factory racers. So I guess my "pet peeve" are people that advertise bikes on the Cabe, eBay, and on-line as "racers" that actually are not. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not using the actual picture of your item for sale "Here's a picture, but it's not my bike, but it looks real close to it"-If you can't post a picture, DO NOT try to pass off someone else's picture as like your item.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Ebay---------and also the Cabe sometimes....  You sell an item, and
> instantly you are hounded for a TRACKING number. Like the next day or some
> poop.  Or really? or even bugged for this at ANY point unless a reasonable amount of transit time has passed.





I sell stuff on here all the time, and no one has ever asked me for a tracking #.


----------



## momo608 (Oct 31, 2016)

I think of the days when you sent actual photographs in the mail and waited for days or weeks for a reply or vise versa. Did the guy really send the pics, will he send my pics back if he doesn't want it? or over the phone descriptions from sellers where I send the money first and wait and hope the parts were accurately described or show up for that matter. Compared to all that what we have now is heaven, glad I lived long enough to participate in it. NO complaints.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2016)

spoker said:


> i always send a tracking number,its curtious to the buyer,price should dissapear hen an item is sold its no ones bussiness what i paid for it




Ditto on the courtesy of sending a tracking # AJ. 
The seller knows when they've been paid, why not send the tracking number to let the buyer know that what they paid for has been shipped?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 31, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> arrrrrrright .....
> Ebay---------and also the Cabe sometimes....  You sell an item, and
> instantly you are hounded for a TRACKING number. Like the next day or some
> poop.  Or really? or even bugged for this at ANY point unless a reasonable amount of transit time has passed.
> ...



seats 
You just lost a buyer.....I have bought 2 seats from you and the last one I asked for a tracking #.......you never responded. You sound like an arrogant jerk for telling people after they sent you money not to bother you.....great customer service. 
Floyd........


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 31, 2016)

CABE: If most sellers actually mailed the item when they say they will, most buyers wouldn't ask for a tracking number. I only ask for the tracking number if the item hasn't arrived in a normal amount of time, based on when the seller said it was mailed. I don't consider my asking for that number to be hassling the seller. More often then not, the reason I don't have the item yet is because it wasn't mailed when the seller stated. And if the seller would have notified me of a delay, I wouldn't be asking for the number in the first place. 

EBAY: Biggest peeve has nothing to do with buyers or sellers, but with Ebay itself. That would require a whole new thread.

CRAIGSLIST: Nearly everything about CL is a pain in the ass. Only to be used as a last resort. CL is the Walmart of online trade. And it's not very safe anymore. Only advantage is it's free.


----------



## Boris (Oct 31, 2016)

Complete and immediate communication from point of sale, to date item will be shipped, and when it was shipped including tracking, leaves no questions unanswered for buyer. The buyer needs to act equally as responsible. Collecting bicycles is a hobby. Buying and selling bicycles and parts is business.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 31, 2016)

I try to ship as fast as possible, as soon as I get a tracking # I send it to the buyer. I usually even send a picture if the post office receipt or Bikeflights label. Communication is key for me.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 31, 2016)

I hate when I sell a bike with the handlebars upside down and they ask me for a board tracker number.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2016)

A good seller always sends a tracking number .Common courtesy. tracking number lets me know when item will arrive.I can then plan on getting item safely off the front porch.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2016)

If you refuse to pay me with Pay Pal, I'll refuse to send you a tracking number. Bwahaha!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2016)

People who put a bike or part at an absurd price, outside the realm of reason, and then continually list it at that level. I've seen nice bikes and parts on eBay that I would consider buying for any reasonable price, but the seller wanted some absurd amount, multiple times greater than the actual value. These sorts of sellers are not amenable to any reasonable offer at all. It takes a nice bike or part off the market because of unreasonable expectations.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2016)

catfish said:


> Don't forget vanishing buyers.... "I'll take it!". But then they never pay.



x2 Like I said before if you respond with "I'll take it" the next thing you need to be doing is sending payment. "I found another one cheaper", "I really can't afford it right now", "My wife said no" are not legitimate excuses. In fact unless you are deceased I see no excuse that would be acceptable. The time to ask questions, bargain, or deliberate is BEFORE you say "I'll take it". V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 1, 2016)

Since we are on the subject of eBay edicate I have a question to pose to the hordes here.

The situation is this; I recently purchased an item on ebay. After paying for the item I was informed by the seller that they are out of the country and cannot ship the item for an extended period of time. There was nothing in the listing indicating that there would be a delay in shipping, as a matter of fact the auction stated that the item would ship by a certain date (within 3 days of purchase).

Now if I do receive the item when the seller now says it will be 3 weeks late. When giving feedback eBay asks if the item in question arrived within the specified time which of course it will not have.

The Question; Would the correct thing to do be to be honest and answer "no" or to lie and say it did. The seller did communicate but only after the fact. In my opinion if one cannot ship in a timely fashion then they should wait to list to a time that they can. Remember, I am not talking about negative feedback, I will give positive if the item is what is advertised despite being late. Just stating that the item did not arrive on time gives a hit to the seller.

You decide........


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 1, 2016)

Ebay tracks when you create a shipping label and/or enter a tracking number. If you don't do it in the time frame you said you would do it. It goes against your seller rating.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2016)

If you give the seller a break on his untimely shipping and it exceeds the time limit eBay gives you to file a complaint, and you still don't have your item your crap out of luck. Always be honest in your feedback answers just to cover yourself.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 1, 2016)

Craigslist peeve. I spend 20 minutes writing up an ad, then it gets posted in between the guy with 8 crap bikes and 34 duplicate posts.


----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2016)

Stop with the "barn find" crap .I would rather have an item NOT found in a barn anyway."Barn Find" doesnt make you look like a "picker" so get over it.Just say you found it in a garage.


----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 1, 2016)

I LOVE IT when people take pictures of items at NIGHT or in the DARK and expect you to want to buy it.... Or they take a picture of a car that is half buried in the garage or side of a building and you are supposed to get excited from what very little you can see of it.

BOB - who cares if people remove the price after it is sold.....what do you care?   Sometimes I do this to avoid some jackass making a post about how he will sell one for much less...trying to hijack the market.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 1, 2016)

vincev said:


> Stop with the "barn find" crap .I would rather have an item NOT found in a barn anyway."Barn Find" doesnt make you look like a "picker" so get over it.Just say you found it in a garage.



Hey, wait a second. I was born in a barn! Or at least that's where they found me.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 1, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> I LOVE IT when people take pictures of items at NIGHT or in the DARK and expect you to want to buy it.... Or they take a picture of a car that is half buried in the garage or side of a building and you are supposed to get excited from what very little you can see of it.
> 
> BOB - who cares if people remove the price after it is sold.....what do you care?   Sometimes I do this to avoid some jackass making a post about how he will sell one for much less...trying to hijack the market.



Yup, or when they selling a vehicle and it's dirty and there's Macdonald bags and trash on the inside and the carpets filthy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2016)

While this thread started about Ebay and CABE CL brings its own set of baggage to the game. Between the scammers and just plain kooks this is a frustrating venue to sell something in. My biggest peeve on CL is when I take the time to compose and ad and provide pics to answer most questions such as location (city/state), condition, completeness, etc... and then get some moron that sends texts asking questions that are already answered. My first response is "please read the ad and see the pics". If I get more than two questions where the answer is obvious I block the number. Also the number of people that say they will take it only to never show up--I block that number too. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

My biggest pet peeve of this collecting game is unresponsive sellers.  Especially when there is no contact info other than some third party mail system.  "_I want it, I'll take it, will you please just give me a (*&*%!9 reponse!"_


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 2, 2016)

My biggest peeve is a seller that demands immediate payment but takes their sweet time to ship. Then they claim they have shipped it but what they did in reality was create a shipping label, so there it sits for another week!


----------



## Barto (Nov 2, 2016)

Handyman said:


> I absolutely agree with Cabe member kunzog.  I'm often looking at Iver Johnson racers that might be for sale on-line and it seems like every Iver that has a set of racing bars attached to it is advertised as a "Road Racer", "Board Track Racer" etc.  Some of the bikes advertised on-line as we speak as "racers" are simply not and never were factory racers. So I guess my "pet peeve" are people that advertise bikes on the Cabe, eBay, and on-line as "racers" that actually are not. Pete in Fitchburg



Same thing as with a Zep....if you simply read the header, there are tons of them out there and they are fairly well priced...until - you get to a real one.  Price goes way up and the options need to be there....Fast back frames are simply that...a frame (but, such a nice frame).


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 4, 2016)

I can't understand how so many people don't know the difference between Your and You're. 
I shouldn't let it irritate me but it does.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 4, 2016)

Your rite ieve notized dis asswell


----------



## Handyman (Nov 4, 2016)

I must be in a foul mood tonight as I just thought of another "Pet Peeve" I have..................................OK, you've been looking FOREVER, for a rather difficult to find part for your bike and have posted several Wanted threads and "bumps" etc, you know the drill. Someone finally posts a pic and says. "Do you mean like this one?"....................to which you reply, "Yes, exactly like that one!"  Then you continue, "Is it for sale?"  To which the member replies, "sorry it's not for sale".


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> I can't understand how so many people don't know the difference between Your and You're.
> I shouldn't let it irritate me but it does.




Funny thing about that. I DO know the difference, but frequently make that mistake myself. Never too happy when I've found that I've done it yet again, without proofreading first.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> I can't understand how so many people don't know the difference between Your and You're.
> I shouldn't let it irritate me but it does.




That's just the tip of the iceberg from what I've seen. Witch for which is the one that cracks me up. I'm going to take a brake and work on my bike's breaks along with replacing the axel in my bow tie petals.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 4, 2016)

Homophones. Petal. Pedal. Peddle. Metal. Medal. Mettle. Meddle. Right. Rite. Wright. Write. I. Eye. Aye. The list goes on and ON is NO upside down. An then there're the palindromes. El cycle. A Toyota. A man a plan a canal Panama. My  cousin was severely dyslexic. He thought who was pronounced whoa. The poor kid didn't have a chance. Poor me, poor me, pour me another drink.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 4, 2016)

oh here is another one...ebay trying to be like AMAZON.... scan feature, generic product photos, getting emails about hot selling stuff (it wont be hot when the market gets saturated with all the hot stuff...... I liked it when it was all auctions no matter what


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 5, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Ebay- girl seats turned and photograph at confusing angles to hide the fact that they are girl seats.



Also, Monark tank shrouds, and to a lesser extent, pedals, and 24" bikes.


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> I can't understand how so many people don't know the difference between Your and You're.
> I shouldn't let it irritate me but it does.



Dont forget an almost obsolete "yore"


----------



## Barto (Nov 5, 2016)

People selling items who put little effort in their discription or very limited photos...... put a little effort into your sale!  Also, members who post repetitive posts in a row pushing others down to the bottom  of the list.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2021)

Selling an old crankset with pitted and damaged cones, but purposefully refusing to wipe the grease and dirt off them because you can't see the truly pitted and un-useable condition they are in.  Or, placing the bearings over the surface of the cones and taking multiple photos, every one of them covering up the condition of the bearing running surfaces.  Or, simply taking multiple photos of them that do not show the bearings' running surfaces in any one of them..ugh..


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 17, 2021)

sellers not including the cups with crankset or fork that has the race/bearings/cones included.
axle nuts and  washers on hubs too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2021)

StoneWoods said:


> Craigslist: bike is gone. Next day buyer texts you and says "WHERE IS THE LIGHT!?!?" Although clearly stated in the add that "the light will be removed" Buyer didn't say anything when he bought it, but he saved the add pics and continued to hound me that he was scammed.




funny, my pet peeve is people who show photos of the bike with accessories that are not included. can't take the time to take a new picture for the ad?

a picture is worth a thousand words. was the description a thousand words? I don't think so.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2021)

STRADALITE said:


> I can't understand how so many people don't know the difference between Your and You're.
> I shouldn't let it irritate me but it does.



 that happens alot.   🤪


----------



## 1motime (Sep 17, 2021)

Pantmaker said:


> Ebay- girl seats turned and photograph at confusing angles to hide the fact that they are girl seats.



Then you have to message and ask which one it is. Seller says girls then never changes the listing.


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## phantom (Sep 17, 2021)

One of my dislikes.  Once a tracking number is entered by a seller ( who can print them from home ) The item shows shipped. It can sit for a few days if the seller drops off or has a pick up once a week.


----------

